# rocky 6



## knuddelbär (12 Dez. 2006)

für alle rocky fans die es noch nicht wissen sollten anfang februar 2007 kommt der neue rocky 6 in die kinos ich habe schon einen ausschnitt gesehen und hoffe das der teil genau so gut ist wie die anderen teile rocky 6 ist entgültig der letzt teil aber es kommt auch ein neuer rambo in die kinos


----------



## Muli (13 Dez. 2006)

Also mal ganz ehrlich ... ich bin Fan von Rocky und habe mir auch die collection auf DVD angeschafft.

In dieser ist auch der 5te Teil beinhaltet, bei dem ich leder selbst als eingefleischter Fan einen Brechreiz bekommen habe!

Teil I - IV sind Kult und ich hoffe er knüpft da wieder an, um uns den 5ten Teil vergessen zu lassen


----------



## rise (13 Dez. 2006)

Also ich fand alle 5 Teile von Rocky klasse....bin echt gespannt auf den 6.Teil!
Die Filme sind Stallone wirklich auf den Leib geschrieben...

Aber noch mehr freu i mich auf den neuen Rambo-Film!!!!!! 
Wenn er genauso wird wie die ersten 3 Teile dann auf ein fröhliches "krabuuum" im Kino


----------



## tjcro (7 Feb. 2007)

Also was mich betrifft ich bin auch absouluter Rocky Fan hab die Collection und das Spiel. Der V. Teil ist für mich der schlechteste da er ziemlich aus der reihe fällt. was den 6. angeht hoffe ich das der gut ist da ich laut umfragen mehrer schlechte meinungen gehört bzw. gelesen haben ich bin einfach ma gespannt


----------



## AMUN (9 Feb. 2007)

Ich meine das man den alten Tiger nicht wecken hätte sollen irgendwann sollte auch für Rocky der Vorhang fallen und das war nach Teil 4 schon fällig

Ich hoffe das die Blamage nicht zu groß wird


----------



## spoiler (10 Feb. 2007)

Ich hab ihn schoin gesehen und muss sagen das er bestimmt nicht floppen wird. Gut es ist keien Neuheit aber so schlecht war er nicht!

Rocky rulez halt  aber nun ist gut


----------



## Muli (12 Feb. 2007)

Habe ihn mittlerweile auch gesehen und muss sagen, dass das echt solide Kost für Rocky Fans ist.

Und der Kampf am Ende entschädigt natürlich wieder für die teilweisen Längen des Films


----------



## allo (2 Juli 2007)

ich fand die ersten rockys gut...aber mittlerweile is der stalone einfach zu alt...find ich


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Also die Rocky Filme finde ich generell schlecht. Als Kind war das ja noch interessant, aber später noch mal gesehen, hat es mich gegruselt.


----------

